
Amazon PR: Kindle is the Best Selling Product of All Time Ever - bkudria
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1510745&highlight=
======
byoung2
Is the Kindle really that popular? I can only recall having seen two in the
wild. Aside from my coworker who got one as a gift, I don't know anyone who
has one.

~~~
mbrubeck
When I flew between Seattle and San Francisco this month, I saw at least half
a dozen in use on each flight as I walked down the aisle.

~~~
byoung2
Makes sense that the Seattle crowd would be into it (Amazon's backyard)...here
in LA and on recent flights I've been on I've seen way more iPads than
e-readers.

